#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-27
<pizzadude> hi, i upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and the sound indicator is just a slider
<pizzadude> theres no play/pause
<pizzadude> any way to fix this?
<alkisg> For me it's a slider in 16.04 too
<pizzadude> isn't there supposed to be play/pause?
<pizzadude> i remember that being in 16.04
<alkisg> Maybe it depends on the menu style? I'm using the redmont one
<alkisg> I've also seen it in unity
<alkisg> I don't remember if I've seen it on mate
<pizzadude> so theres no play / pause for you?
<alkisg> no
<pizzadude> ok
<pizzadude> hmm thats weird
<pizzadude> also after the upgrade to 16.10 my wifi wouldn't work until i plugged in my ethernet cable and unplugged it
<pizzadude> lol
<alkisg> You wanted an non-LTS release :D
<pizzadude> yeah
<pizzadude> well i guess that's what non-LTS releases are like
<pizzadude> broken and stuff :P
<alkisg> Yup
<pizzadude> oh well, im gonna upgrade to 17.04 right now because #yolo
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> That should fix everything :D
<pizzadude> cya
<pizzadude> yep
<alkisg> bb
<pizzadude> and introduce more problems maybe :P
<Ceri_Philippe> good afternoon from France
<nomic> .zz.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, hello. Do you know if a Failed Mandatory test on the QA tracker is enough to block a release? (If there's also someone else who cleared the test)
<flexiondotorg> What bug?
<ouroumov_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<ouroumov_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds/144359/testcases/1451/results
<cardboard-> Hello?
<cardboard-> Hello?
<at1984> ich brauche hilfe
<at1984> wie kann ich wine auf ubuntu mate 16.04 installieren
<Guest48642> Hello,May I ask question? About Software Boutique.
<DarkPsydeLord> go ahead
<Guest48642> Is it a known issue with some program when installing, encounter drive space warning. Even after I've already ran the resizing?
<Guest48642> I tried both Rasp-config/advance/resize and fdisk /dev/mmcblk0 (on two separate time). Afterward, I ran Software Boutique, and it ask me to "Free up space" needing 40 more mb
<Guest48642> Also, Thank you for listening
<DarkPsydeLord> so this is rpi related
<Guest48642> sorry, first time posting. Yes.
<Guest48642> To ask it another way, not all apps within App Boutique are Armv7 compatible?
<Guest48642> Thank you for taking time out to reply. Sorry to have bother y'all. I'll let myself out.
<winfred> jo
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-28
<hackmaniack> Bonsoir
<dmiller309> I just fired up Mate 17.04 in a VM. I wanted to see if the super+4 keyboard shortcut would switch to the 4th item in the Mutiny theme sidebar.
<dmiller309> I use that keymapping in Ubuntu all the time and it's the main reason I don't switch to Mate.
<dmiller309> I still think the project is really cool though.
<kevr> what's responsible for creating /dev/fb0 on ubuntu mate?
<kevr> is there a driver that prepares that, or is that udev's responsibility?
<kevr> i mean, of course a driver prepares it, but how does that thing get initialized
<plaindave> I had to re-install ubuntu-mate and now I can't find where to switch to using advanced menu. Any help would be appreciated.
<Astro7467> control centre -> MATE Tweak
<Astro7467> under interface
<plaindave> I looked in that, but I couldn't find it. I'll look again. Thanks.
<Astro7467> shld be listed as a check box for Panel Features
<plaindave> I just found it, but it's grayed out. That's weird.
<Astro7467> if your layout is one without a panel (eg Mutiny I think) then no menu for advanced features to be added to
<plaindave> okay, thanks.
<plaindave> Cool! I got it. Thanks!
<thu> ygy
<thu> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<thu> chuls
<thu> D'
<thu> ICDJ
<thu> CD
<thu> C
<thu> C
<thu> C
<thu> C
<thu> C
<thu> C
<thu> CC
<thu> O
<thu> OO
<thu> OO
<thu> O
<thu> O
<thu> O
<thu> O
<thu> O
<eso4a> o.a
<thu> O
<thu> O
<thu> O
<thu> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<eso4a> jjjj
<eso4a> ddddddddddddddddddddd
<thu> EE
<eso4a> sdsdsdsddsdsdssdsd
<eso4a> jdjdjdjdjd
<eso4a> holllllllllllaaa
<thu> XD
<thu> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJ
<thu> DI+W
<thu> DI
<thu> D2
<thu> H
<thu> XULO
<eso4a> EEEEEEEEEE
<thu> UYH
<thu> TOBIAS
<mate|38971> Hey guys, I am really enjoying Ubuntu mate. As a test (I am a windows user) I'm running (booting) it from a flash drive. It works really well.
<mate|38971> So first of all, I would like to thank the community. And second of all, I've heard that apparently it's possible to configure mate to look more like windows. Is this still a feature? Is it easy to do?
<swright> it's mainly getting the right theme installed for the windows look. You can google it, but here is one article I was able to find real quick.  http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<swright> also, real quick, if you go into the mate tweak tool, and then into the interfaces section, change the panel layout to Redmond to get the bar at the bottom, etc.
<swright> other options there are cupertino, fedora, etc.  Very cool
<thepeter> so Iam experimenting with 16.04 on raspberry pi3 because of ubuntu SDK - and there I came to problem wich google could nothelp me (so far) ... there is a problem with ldx/lxc when I am creating kits, anyone has an idea?
<thepeter> error message is: error: Error calling 'lxd forkstart device-armhf /var/lib/lxd/containers /var/log/lxd/device-armhf/lxc.conf': err='exit status 1' lxc 20170328125815.641 ERROR lxc_seccomp - seccomp.c:lxc_seccomp_load:742 - Error loading the seccomp policy. lxc 20170328125815.642 ERROR lxc_sync - sync.c:__sync_wait:57 - An error occurred in another process (expected sequence number 5) lxc 20170328125815.642 ERROR lxc_start - start.c:__lxc_start:1346 -
<thepeter> Failed to spawn container "device-armhf". lxc 20170328125816.360 ERROR lxc_conf - conf.c:run_buffer:405 - Script exited with status 1. lxc 20170328125816.361 ERROR lxc_start - start.c:lxc_fini:546 - Failed to run lxc.hook.post-stop for container "device-armhf". Try `lxc info --show-log device-armhf` for more info
<thepeter> ---Task exited with errors, please check the output---
<ouroumov_> thepeter, what does "lxc info --show-log device-armhf" gives you?
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I see you've included one of the Antechdesign wallpapers in Zetsy, can we get this one too? https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/original/2X/b/bbf0c9e40b6c22bddf57fb6a6c41c9ce538b7224.jpg
<Astro7467> @swright: FYI they quit IRC about 7min b4 you provided the answer
<ouroumov_> Astro7467, but you gotta give him props for makin our IRC logs look good: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/03/28/%23ubuntu-mate.html#t12:16
<thepeter> ouroumov_ error: not found
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_ I'll try.
<ouroumov_> Thanks
<Astro7467> @ouroumov_ Yes - definitely - and gooder 🙃 answer than what I was about to type 2min earlier
<glasbag> hiiii
<glasbag> hello
<glasbag> anyone there?
<ouroumov> hi glasbag
<glasbag> hi
<glasbag> can any one help me about PhpPgadmin?
<glasbag> im trying to export and it comes whit a empty dump_sql
<TheOneMenzie> flexiondotorg: https://ubuntu-mate.org/community/ still says matey is in here
<telix> I want to talk with matey
<telix> hello matey
<DarkPsydeLord> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> !hi
<DarkPsydeLord> its being a while since i last see matey
<flexiondotorg> I should probably get Matey back. I liked that guy.
<Menzador> Me 2
<Menzador> I miss the good ol' days when we just !tell'ed everyone logistics-related stuff
<Menzador> I felt like I was using a telegraph machine
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-29
<jeslin> how to upgrade mate version, i use mate version 15.
<jeslin> can someone to help me, please
<jeslin> ouh i am give up with this connection
<jeslin> no one can help me out here
<jeslin> thanks everybodies
<jeslin> bye
<ordinateurs> hi every bady
<dmiller309> Hi there, ordinateurs.
<east_> lklk
<east_> sure
<east_> dank memes
<east_> super dank memes
<mate|95185> just did update and now network manager does not work at all after reboot
<mate|95185> had to boot back into windows to find out what happened
<mate|95185> any ideas
<finexbeer> y
<finexbeer> when they relic the Ubuntu mat 17.04??
<vlt> Hello. Our Firefox on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 didn't render background-color for select menu options. Now, w/o having touched FF 51.01.1, it does and I'm trying to find out which of the packages I installed is responsible for that. http://termbin.com/bj1f  Any idea?
<finexbeer> vlt, do you know when is redy the ubuntu 17.04?
<Astro7467> @vlt updated or changed themes (MATE or FF)?
<Astro7467> @finexbeer (quit?) you mean something more specific than 2017-04?
<vlt> Astro7467: No, nobody changed their themes and it suddenly works for all users.
<vlt> Astro7467: I suspect one of the recently installed packages (mplayer, ffmpeg, darktable).
<sridhar_> hi
<sridhar_> i need help to install skype for business
<sridhar_> could you please tell me the instructions
<lhtd> Hey, hello, I have a problem with partition tables.
<lhtd> I have a secondary HD of 3Tb which has a partition table GPT (I deleted all partitions, and re-created the partition table)
<lhtd> and 3 weeks later the partition table is broken again
<lhtd> why would this happen ?
<lhtd> this is the partition table scan:
<Simooon> Hey, on the website it says ubuntu mate 64 bit is good for 3-gb and above, and 32 bit is good for 2 gb and above? How come there is a difference, and would it be advisable to install a 32 bit system on a 64 bit comp when it only has 2 gb of RAM?
<Simooon> forgot to write "RAM" a couple of times, but I'm sure you understand :-)
<lhtd> https://pastebin.com/wn7wXr1N
<nomic> 64 bit = more address space
<lhtd> Simooon, 64bit systems can handle more RAM, and they require a bit more for a small OS
<nomic> = addresseable memory
<lhtd> Simooon, if you want to install a 32 bit system in a 64 system it's doable. And could be advisable if some apps/programs you use run exclusively in 32 bit systems. Or if you don't know if your system is 32 or 64 bit
<lhtd> +1 nomic
<Simooon> I know how addressing works :-) Was just wondering why the recommendation for 64 bit OS was 150 % of the memory of a 32 bit system, it seems like a lot, and I really don't want to go with a 32 bit os unless I have to :-)
<Simooon> the comp in question is definately 64 bit, but like I said only 2 gb of ram :-(
<lhtd> if you have more than 3Gb of RAM go for 64, else go for 32. That's the safe option.
<Simooon> okay, I think I will look into linux lite as well before I make a decision
<Simooon> but thanks for all the advice
<lhtd> try xubuntu
<Simooon> heard that mate was lighter than xubuntu, but that might be on the processor side rather than the memory side?
<lhtd> the requirements are smaller. or linux mint xfce
<lhtd> maybe. I have ubuntu mate at work and linux mint xfce at home
<lhtd> some people around have xfce. Which is one of the lightest window managers
<lhtd> but deep down I love mate
<lhtd> Simooon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop
<Simooon> okay, I mainly use the regular ubuntu, but this is a temporary replacement computer for my mother, so I don't want to spend money upgrading it, but at the same time, I can't go with some obscure command line only system :-P
<lhtd> those are not obscure command line stuff
<Simooon> I know, I was just saying that I was looking for the lightest version that was not that :-)
<Simooon> have used xfce myself, but that was years ago
<lhtd> linux mint is more or less windows-like. the "start" button is on the same side as windows. My eldery neigbour is happy with it
<Simooon> my mother used regular ubuntu like me, it's just that that computer broke down...
<Simooon> so I'm looking for something similar :-)
<lhtd> xubuntu is more or less the same, and it's quite colorful, so GUI users feel at home
<Simooon> but lighter, but will probably go for xubuntu then
<Simooon> again thanks for the advice :-)
<lhtd> try them in a boot key, one or 2 days each, then ask her which she likes the most
<lhtd> happy re-install day mate :-)
<Simooon> meh, I'm taking a decision here, other wise she will just be too confused :-P
<lhtd> well, try them yourself then
<lhtd> making the usb boot keys is quite quick
<Simooon> just used an hour shifting RAM back and forth between three computers, but they were unfortunately not compatible with the old comp :-(
<Simooon> will try xfce first :-)
<lhtd> enjoy
<Simooon> linux light doesn't even have a channel :-/
<Simooon> and thanks :-)
<nutzer1> Hallo, ich benötige Rat zur Aktivierung eines Aldi Talk Web  sticks
<maksio> so slow
<maksio> some one respond
<maksio> cr7
<billo1963> hello from germany
<billo1963> i have a little prob with kodi , since the last 3 updates from pearl mate  my kodi center doesnt start ...so what can i do?#
<davide> Hi guys
<anonymus> hola/hi
<anonymus> ¿¿¿???
<joem86> Hello everyone. Yesterday update manager upgraded my kernel to 4.8.0-44-generic. When I rebooted this morning my graphics were downgraded to software rendering, and my network interface was undetected. I rebooted and selected the previous kernel (4.8.0-42-generic) and everything seems to work as before. Did this happen to anyone else here?
<joem86> After running update-manager again, the problem now seems to go away. I think it's because I only installed the kernel and not the kernel headers
<alkisg> joem86: what's the output of `dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii` ?
<joem86> @alkisg, http://termbin.com/m81f
<alkisg> joem86: you do have linux-headers-generic there, so it pulls the latest headers automatically
<joem86> cool. I'm not sure what happened yesterday then. I try not to do anything fancy with ubuntu these days. Hopefully it was just an anomaly.
<alkisg> Maybe apt install was interrupted before it finished, and it continued next time...
<Artemis3> joem86, that happens because some packages were updated while others didn't, when a new kernel comes not always the others do, you usually wait a bit (and make sure you use full/dist upgrade). In your case i suspect the proprietary drivers (nvidia if you use that) and firmware for the nic
<Artemis3> or at the very least force a reinstall for nvidia so it runs dkms again etc.
<joem86> Makes sense. I'm running an AMD A10 with the open source drivers. I figure there's a step in the upgrade manager that recompiles the driver with the latest kernel headers before instructing the user to reboot.
<Artemis3> the kernel modules then
<Artemis3> yes it should have been done automatically
<cardboard-> Hello? Is anyone here?
<Menzador> "HE'P ME! HE'P ME! HE'P ME!" /quit
<guest-vw7x6w> join
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<n000b> guzs how can i change the kezboard lazout_
<n000b> it alwazs resets on login
<n000b> thats extremelz annozing
<n000b> do i really have to setup the keyboard every single time i login?
<n000b> I did configure it during installation, then i configured it in mate, then even from console with sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<n000b> it ALWAYS keeps falling back to english with makes me mad at mate
<n000b> can i uninstall english layout somewhere?
<n000b> does mate support other keyboard layouts than english?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-30
<jnewt> i can't get out of the mate desktop and into a command line.  when i do sudo service stop lightdm, i just get a blinking cursor or some line about blocks being clean.  no prompt.  if i remove quiet splash vt.handoff from the linux line in grub and add single, i get a garbled mess of tiny text that I can't read.  I am trying to get to the command line to update my graphics driver which nvidia says can't be done from the de.
<jnewt> i need to update my graphics driver in order to try to fix a host of other issues (core dump when running apps over vnc / rdp, disappearing bars from the desktop, etc.)
<jnewt> v16.04
<ubuntu-mate> any ideas on how to get wifi to work if the hardware button doesn't work on this HP laptop?
<lhtd> why does the partition table header gets damaged when I boot ?
<lhtd> Caution: invalid backup GPT header, but valid main header;
<lhtd> regenerating
<lhtd> backup header from main header.
<PRI4B-10> hola
<PRI4B-10> hola fer
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<nomic> z.z.
<mojumbo> is there a reason gcc is not packaged with the distro?  After installing I then installed my NVIDIA driver which it promptly complained b/c it couldn't build the kernel mods
<mojumbo> I had to immediately apt-get gcc
<Menzador> mojumbo: GCC isn't considered an essential part of the system at install time.
<Menzador> (since everything's prebuilt)
<Menzador> mojumbo: Also, I'd probably install build-essential instead of just gcc itself
<mojumbo> actually, in the Linux world it is since every driver install is built - pretty much as a module at install time
<Menzador> But that's because the modules come pre-built and are copied over by ubiquity (the installer) at install time.
<Menzador> Also, NVIDIA's drivers are proprietary, which means Ubuntu can't ship them because they're built independent of the system's package management functions
<mojumbo> sure.  I'm not saying that you should ship with NVIDIA drivers
<Menzador> Well, what else do you expect? If the script screams at you, meet its demands and try again
<mojumbo> I'm just saying, in many instances, gcc would appear to be fairly important
<mate|71313> What is the life cycle of Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<Menzador> mate|71313: At least until 2019, if not 2021.
<DarkPsydeLord> mate|71313,  Support ends April 2019.
<mate|71313> Well with Ubuntu dropping support on 32 bit I am going to have to back track to LTS. I wondered if I should do mate. Or stay on budgie.
<DarkPsydeLord> mate|71313, well i never used budgie before but i know i love mate :)
<Menzador> DarkPsydeLord: Wait, where did you find that on our Web site?
<Menzador> I combed it!
<Menzador> Oh never mind, I found it.
<Menzador> Yes, mate|71313 - support is only for 3 years
<Menzador> on LTS systems
<mate|71313> Budgie is 3 years as well. I might as well go bare bones.
<mate|71313> Or Mint (Yuck)
<Menzador> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are 5 years each
<mate|71313> Lubuntu is 3 as well.
<Menzador> Basically, only Ubuntu and Kubuntu do 5 years; the others (unless specifically stated) are 3 years
<mate|71313> This piece of junk prolly wont last 5 years but what if it does.
<mate|71313> LoL
<mate|71313> Thanks for your help. Have a great day
<DarkPsydeLord> its at the download section Menzador :)
<Menzador> DarkPsydeLord: Yeah, that's where I found it.
<joseph> Hi all - anyone have any experience using Citrix Receiver, in particular SSL error 4 ?
<joseph> Long shot I know
<SATA24> Hey. Is anyone there?
<SATA24> Hey, I was wondering in anyone could help me with the installation of Ubuntu-Mate onto a MicroSD card for use in a raspberry pi zero. I have tried several times, but the pi zero just hangs on boot within 5 seconds of powering on every time.
<SATA24> Is anyone online?
<SATA24> Can anyone hear me?
<Talikkaf> We can hear you. I cannot help you.
<SATA24> Do you know if anyone can?
<Talikkaf> of course many can :p
<Talikkaf> did you find any relevant info via Google about similar problems?
<SATA24> Not yet. I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu-Mate webpage exactly, however.
<Talikkaf> Sometimes the install medium can get corrupted.
<SATA24> So how do I ensure that it does not get corrupted?
<Talikkaf> I don't know. Check the md5 sum and burn the image to a different flash drive. (probably the problem is somewhere else, though)
<SATA24> I checked the sha sum of the archive when I downloaded it, and it was okay. I don't know where to find a sum for the unpacked .img file, however.
<SATA24> Also, I only have one drive.
<Talikkaf> Perhaps you can try an older release of ubuntu mate 32 bit
<SATA24> I thought those were only for x86 architectures?
<Talikkaf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/703070/does-ubuntu-work-on-a-raspberry-pi-zero
<Talikkaf> I don't know enough of the architectures. Your device seems to be unable to run Ubuntu Mate.
<Talikkaf> You should use raspbian and not mate on that zero, if I understood the article correctly
<SATA24> I tried, but it kept hanging whenever I ran "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Talikkaf> and 'sudo apt-get update' also?
<SATA24> Yes.
<SATA24> I did Update, then Upgrade.
<SATA24> It gets stuck on "reading (something or other) lists: 40%" and just sits there.
<nicklas_> will you be able to upgrade ubuntu mate to 17.04 just like any other ubuntu derative?
<nicklas_> also if youve added your own reposes, will they stay or get removed?
<nicklas_> if they stay, will they change to new release automatically?
<nicklas_> or do you need to change release?
<nicklas_> if they dont stay, i want to copy the apt folder before upgrading
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-31
<ouroumov> nicklas_, 1704 is still a way off being released
<ouroumov> nicklas_, you should ask this on the forums
<Menzador> nicklas_: The answer will be YES, when it's available for release officially in late April.
<Menzador> All Ubuntu !flavours use the same upgrade path from either one interim release to the next, or from adjacent LTS versions (e.g., 12.04 to 14.04, 14.04 to 16.04)
<Menzador> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nicklas_> cool
<nicklas_> and about the reposes? any idea?
<Menzador> What about the repos?
<nicklas_> also if youve added your own reposes, will they stay or get removed?
<nicklas_> if they stay, will they change to new release automatically?
<nicklas_> or do you need to change release?
<nicklas_> if they dont stay, i want to copy the apt folder before upgrading
<Menzador> Oh, PPAs? PPAs will stay, but will be disabled on upgrade. If you need those PPAs back, once the install is complete and you reboot, you simply uncomment whatever line starts with 'deb ...' in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/$PPA_NAME.list
<Menzador> (of course, said PPAs are disabled because there's usually no package for the new distribution release in them)
<nicklas_> how do you mean? dont i just change release codename?
<Menzador> nicklas_: Changing the release code name? What do you mean by that?
<nicklas_> like this release is yakkety right?
<nicklas_> i change from yakkety to the 17.04 codename
<Menzador> nicklas_: You don't have to do that manually, that will be taken care of during the release upgrade itself.
<nicklas_> cool. even on the ppa:s that has been manually added?
<nicklas_> i have used linux for long now
<nicklas_> and ubuntu many times
<nicklas_> but ive never upgraded, so no idea how it works
<Menzador> nicklas_: Yes, but like I said, (1) the PPAs will be disabled on the upgrade, and (2) if they didn't previously contain "yakkety" in their name, they may need to be manually updated.
<nicklas_> thats one of the main reasons ive been on rolling dists mostly, the annoyance of needing ppas
<Menzador> Which reminds me, I have code to push myself
<nicklas_> ive been using sabayon, arch, gentoo, manjaro
<nicklas_> but the rolling dists have problems with steam
<nicklas_> so switched back to ubuntu, to avoid those problems
<Menzador> nicklas_: *I* could've helped with that. I suppose you got libGL errors?
<nicklas_> there has been issues many times with manjaro (arch based) with steam, so finally got fed up with it
<nicklas_> so dont even know why it wouldnt start the last time
<nicklas_> fixed it many times, didnt wanna fix it again
<nicklas_> so i switched to the dist that they develop steam for mainly
<dmiller309> Manjaro has 2 options when running Steam: with the native libs and with the bundled libs.
<dmiller309> For me, it didn't run with the native libs, but it did run with the bundled libs.
<flavio> Flavio
<flavio> Hola! tengo un problema con ubuntu
<Guest14073> se me bloquea la pantalla cuando se suspende
<Guest14073> alguien sabe la solución ?
<Guest14073> ...
<Guest14073> hello !
<yoga-s1> Hello
<imamate> Hi all, first time using irc!
<imamate> I'm interesting in helping out with testing Ubuntu-Mate 17.04 for Raspberry Pi.  Anybody know where to get a download?
<nomic> imamate https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<nomic>  Ubuntu MATE 17.04 Beta 2
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<imamate> I'm not seeing it at https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ or https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/   The first link only has 16.04.2 and the second link has 17.04, but only in i386 or amd64. I'd like 17.04 armhf in an xz image.
<imamate> Going to sleep now, but will leave my IRC open and check back in the morning.  Anyone that could direct me to a build would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.
<Guest66719> hi, i'm new here
<Daishun> hello
<didi_> quit
<sanic> Fing log keeping irc rooms
<Daishun> Hello. Can anyone help me fix my waste basket. I opened caja as root from the terminal and tried to delete a file. It didn't go to the wastebasket but is now gone anyway. The problem is that I can no longer send anything to the waste basket but only delete directly. I tried purging caja and using nemo instead but the result is the same.
<swright> Daishun: can you check in preferences of caja under the behavior tab and see if the option at the bottom is selected to "include a delete command that bypasses the trash"  Not sure if the same preferences exits in nemo or not.
<mate|88264> hello, i changed the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf file and restart, but then i'm stuck at the booting screen, no more login... what can i do?
<Akuli> press ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there, does that work?
<mate|88264> added greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter autologin-user=srackham
<mate|88264> trying
<mate|88264> no, no response... anyway to boot into emergency mode and let me del that line...
<Akuli> no response?
<mate|88264> only flashing dot...
<Akuli> that should work basically always in terms of lightdm issues
<Akuli> try ctrl+alt+f2
<Akuli> no need to reboot
<Akuli> sometimes ubuntu seems to require going back and forth a bit for some reason
<mate|88264> f2 makes the screen black out, still flashing dots
<Akuli> try f1 now :D
<Akuli> if you're not getting anywhere there are many ways to boot without lightdm stuff
<mate|88264> :( no luck
<Akuli> ok
<mate|88264> i tried f1, f2, f3 :o
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> in the past i have told grub to use bash as init, and it actually works pretty well for these things
<Akuli> there's probably a better way to boot without lightdm though
<mate|88264> yeah, i want to set it up without cable, but i figured it needed login first, so, finding way to by pass the login, but then now, stucked.
<Akuli> set it up without cable? is this a server?
<mate|88264> i repower the machine, try ctrl alt f1, f2 again, but still no luck
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> do you get a menu that lets you choose an operating system when you start it?
<mate|88264> no, it's on raspberry pi 3b
<mate|88264> the left shift doesnt work
<Akuli> hmm :(
<mate|88264> maybe i can mount the sdcard in windows?
<Akuli> just plug the sd card in a computer and edit the lightdm config with that?
<Akuli> do you have an ubuntu usb stick for a pc?
<Akuli> really handy to keep around
<mate|88264> windows can see the filesystem?
<Akuli> i guess no, but you can try
<Akuli> actually i'm pretty sure it doesn't
<mate|88264> trying
<mate|88264> nope
<Akuli> i would just create a ubuntu mate usb stick
<Akuli> you'll find it handy in many other cases too :)
<mate|88264> u mean, by using another UM system on a usb stick to read the sdcard filesystem?
<mate|88264> yup, using another sdcard to read the USB is the ideal solution. thanks!
<duanew> Hi there, how do I change the computer name without re-installing the system?
<duanew> preferably without restarting as well.
<ouroumov> Without restarting is not possible I think
<duanew> on standard ubuntu it is...but the terminal command to open the files necessary I can't get to work on MATE\
<duanew> *ignore the \
<ouroumov> Hm yeah I was wrong apparently
<ouroumov> https://askubuntu.com/questions/87665/how-do-i-change-the-hostname-without-a-restart
<ouroumov> and duanew, it's the same procedure as for standard ubuntu, whatever that is
<ouroumov> except yeah, s/gedit/pluma
<ouroumov> I'd also recommend using gksudo pluma instead of sudo -H
<olalonde> does ubuntu mate have a software center?
<duanew> yes
<duanew> I've got nano open now
<olalonde> how do I install it?
<ouroumov> olalonde, not as such, but you can install one from the boutique
<ouroumov> second icon on the right, I believe
<olalonde> ouroumov: boutique? I actually installed mate on top of ubuntu server so I think I'm missing a few things
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> olalonde, install ubuntu-mate-welcome
<olalonde> ouroumov_: thanks
<olalonde> no search interface :(
<olalonde> Also, in themes I'm getting "this does not look as intended.... ambiant-MATE is not installed"
<olalonde> apt install ubuntu-mate-themes fixed it
<mate|88264> i got the error fixed, but now, how can I disable to login screen? I disable it in control center > users and groups but i still see the greeting screen on boot and I need one more click to login. can I disable the greeting window?
<mate|88264> I've made it work by adding autologin-user in /etc/lightdm rather than /usr/share/
<mate|88264> thx, have a good day
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-01
<pi_Rinkle> n e 1 have info on rPi 3, official touchscreen driver or config file for ubuntu mate 16.04?
<pi_Rinkle> .. or how to tell mate your screen res & rotation/refresh rate
<power7000> hello
<mate|16721> Hi everyone, would this be a bad place to ask a question about OS issues? i have crawled through google to no avail so far
<mate|16721> I turned my laptop on today and have found that i can get no further than the welcome popup. If i close it i purely have a black screen.  I have attempted to fix it using recovery mode to no avail. I used the chat room button on the welcome page and it opened a browser and thats how I'm here. Otherwise i have no desktop, right clicking on the deskt
<mate|16721> op also does nothing, no menus or bars or background image.
<mate|16721> CTRL alt delete works so i can turn it off/ restart. ctrl alt 1 does nothing
<bull_> Hi ?
<bull_> Hi wildlander ...
<bull_> ist some expert in this chatromm that may help me with some (auto) mount Problems ?
<util1> jourbonjour
<util1> quand je clique sur emplacements puis ordinateur une fenetre vlc mes'ouvre et me dit qu'elle ne peut pas ouvrir le dossier ....quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
<ouroumov> !fr util1
<ouroumov> !fr | util1
<ubottu> util1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<util1> when I try to open "emplacements" then "ordinateur" it makes VLC start with error 3cannot open the file" ....will somebody help me?
<ouroumov> util1, most likely cause is wrong default application for browsing files,
<ouroumov> Go to the "Preferred Applications" settings
<ouroumov> In the "System" tab, check what's selected in "File Manager" (it should be caja)
<util1> I know it ...this issue appeared recently
<util1> I started on ubuntu  recently and I'm not used to many things sorry
<ouroumov> No problem. Please check those settings and report back.
<util1> thanks ouroumov I'll try what u said
<kropveld> I just discovered that in Caja -the file manager- if I select a file and change properties to 'Read Only', I can still delete that file (no warnings or so). Is that normal or is that a bug??
<ouroumov> hi kropveld
<kropveld> hello
<ouroumov> kropveld, I'm not sure, do you see any change to the file attribute when you set it to read only?
<Akuli> i want to see what it really does (ls -l)
<kropveld> yes, in the terminal  '--r--r--r'. In terminal I cannot simply use rm, but in Caja I can remove
<ouroumov> Hm
<Akuli> how about rm -f?
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure you can
<kropveld> Yes rm -f will delete that file
<ouroumov> Akuli, but the question is, should caja do rm -f?
<Akuli> i think it should delete the file if it can
<Akuli> it is after all user-friendly
<kropveld> Probably it does. But my question is how can I prevent from CAja to delete a file by accident when Read Only mode does not work?
<ouroumov> Not to mention if there's a file read-only buried in a sub-folder, requiring confirm would require caja to gather all file attributes on deletion. That may be costly.
<Akuli> maybe caja should do something like rm does http://termbin.com/9c6g
<kropveld> If I put the folder in Read Only mode, I cannot delete *any* file in that folder
<Akuli> you can list the files in it though?
<ouroumov> kropveld, that's different
<ouroumov> kropveld, attributes on folder don't mean the same thing as attributes on files
<kropveld> I know
<ouroumov> for instance "x" doesn't mean "can execute" but "can list content"
<kropveld> But my question is how can I prevent from CAja to delete a file by accident when Read Only mode does not work?
<ouroumov> or walk, I have a doubt on that one
<Akuli> lol i made a folder with permissions 000 and now i can't delete it
<kropveld> Yesy, but then you cannot read it, and that is not what I want
<ouroumov> kropveld, I think you'd need to not use the default delete path but create a custom action and use that :/
<kropveld> If have also tried in using the Unity file browser, and it has the same (wrong) behaviour
<funabashi> how can ubuntu mate be 5GB big ?
<Akuli> no idea, the ubuntu mini.iso is 50mb if you want something smaller :)
<nomic> z.z.
<funabashi> but i want it for rasberry pi
<alkisg> funabashi: well, it has browsers and libreoffice and everything
<alkisg> It's a preinstalled image, it's not a live cd
<Akuli> oh right live cd's are squashfs'd
<alkisg> How big is your sd card?
<funabashi> 16gb
<funabashi> another questiion, ist just plug in the mirousb and it powers on? i see onöy red led lights
<funabashi> and hdmi no signal
<alkisg> funabashi: if it's 16 gb, why is mate=5 gb an issue?
<alkisg> Raspberries have red and green lights
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, does "archived" on the qa tracker for zetsy beta 2 means testing is no longer possible? Should we switch to the daily live?
<Guest99760> Test
<Astro7467> Guest99760: You're watching TV. Suddenly you realise there's a wasp crawling on your arm. You; a. Swat, b. Squash, c. Savour, d. Trap?
<SuperEngineer> e. kiss its arse
<SuperEngineer> f.  Have a deep and meaningful wasp/human relationship
<SuperEngineer> g. type crap into IRC
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<mate|85548> 1
<Akuli> 2
<SuperEngineer>  mate|85548!*@* added to ignore list.
<doge-doge> hey guys, anyone active here to answer a quick support question about /boot?
<doge-doge> basically since luks takes up a large portion of /boot, how do old kernels get removed to prevent /boot from overflowing
<doge-doge> i'll ask on #ubuntu as well
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-02
<notebook> hi
<johnnyCache> Is there someone here who can give me a bit of help ? I am trying to ssh from my mac into a rasp pi3, I got ubuntu mate on the rasp pi3, can’t seem to do this
<johnnyCache> anyone here ?
<mao_> hola buenas tardes si yo quisiera instalar un servidor que pasos debo seguir
<kitten4catz> HOLA
<wjm-> Does anyone know what's happening with Ubuntu One? I keep trying to verify my email to report a bug against 17.04 and it won't verify me >_>
<ouroumov> hi wjm-
<wjm-> It's kind of annoying lol
<ouroumov> I'm not currently having problem logging in
<wjm-> I'm not either. But I can't validate my email.
<ouroumov> Spam block maybe?
<wjm-> Nah following the validation link provides some error message.
<wjm-> Sure, now that I come on here it works ...
<ouroumov> What's the bug btw?
<wjm-> it's something to do with ubunt-mate-welcome. When it loads on the latest daily and 17.04 B2 - if you click or right-click the window border the entirety of the desktop becomes unresponsiive and forces you to kill off X or restart it.
<wjm-> I noticed it last night when my cat jumped up on the desk and hit the right-click on the window border.
<MrRichard> hello mates
<wjm-> AFAIK, it doesn't exist before yesterday.
<ouroumov> wjm-, I can't reproduce immediately
<ouroumov> Hi MrRichard
<MrRichard> Curious what would be more active, the telegram group or the IRC channel ;-)
<ouroumov> Didn't the telegram group start just yesterday?
<MrRichard> woops, my bad... was talking about a other telegram group
<swift110_> hey all
<rudy__> zapje
<rudy__> hello is there someone
<nicklas_> not much ativity here
<swift110> hey all
<Menzador> Hey
<SonikkuAmerica> What's up?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-26
<eblu> alright before i start rambling on about my woes
<eblu> am i correct in assuming that support is offered here?
<eblu> hm, no activity here
<eblu> i'll move up a "level"
<qwererfrrthyty> As it turned out later, using GUI tools, this problem can not be solved. The thing is that by default Ubuntu perceives the time set in BIOS as UTC time and adds your time zone to it. Each time at start Ubuntu-Mate time changed in Bios минус 3 hours. Windows does not change the time in BIOS. Why not do it as in Windows? Each time i use Windows i need sets the correct time in the BIOS. Windows uses the time set as in t
<qwererfrrthyty> he BIOS.
<qwererfrrthyty> минус = minus
<qwererfrrthyty> 17.10
<qwererfrrthyty> "Ubuntu Clock and BIOS" May 2, 2011
<qwererfrrthyty> Those same words in my language if the translation is not correct:
<qwererfrrthyty> Как выяснилось позже, используя инструменты GUI, эта проблема не может быть решена. Дело в том, что по умолчанию Ubuntu воспринимает время, установленное в BIOS как время UTC, и добавляет к нему часовой пояс. Каждый раз при запуске Ubuntu-Mate врем
<qwererfrrthyty> я изменяется в Bios минус 3 часа если в BIOS время установленно правильно как по Москве. Windows не изменяет время в BIOS. Почему бы не сделать это, как в Windows? Каждый раз, когда я использую Windows, мне нужно установить правильное время в BIOS. Windows исп
<qwererfrrthyty> ользует время, установленное в BIOS.
<qwererfrrthyty>  Windows использует время такое, какое установленное в BIOS.
<mate|62299> I'm unable to use the 'windows' hot key to get the 'start' menu to open up. I've tried multiple distros and ubuntu 'mate' seems to be the only one i have this issue with. Is there a quick fix?
<stud5> вилітає база лібри
<mate|81744> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Linux, und habe ein Problem um Teamviewer 13.1 auf ubuntu 18 zu installieren
<mate|81744> Kann mir jemand helfen
<mate|81744> rbeckweimar@gmail.com
<mate|26120> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Linux. Habe Problem um Teamviewer 13.1 auf Ubuntu Mate 18 zu installieren. Kann mir jemand helfen. Danke
<guest-a3rnZm> hi
<guest-a3rnZm> nice to meet you
<guest-a3rnZm> hi?
<guest-a3rnZm> hey
<guest-a3rnZm> :(
<guest-a3rnZm> fuck you
<guest-a3rnZm> sad boys
<mate|73964> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Ubuntu, keine Kenntnisse und möchte Teamviewer 13.1 auf Ubuntu 18 beta installieren
<mate|73964> Kann mir bitte Jemand helfen, Danke.
<diogenes_> !de | mate|73964
<ubottu> mate|73964: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TechChristoph> Hello All
<alkisg> Hello
<mate|18776> hello
<mate|18776> is there anybody who is good with ubuntu, I need help
<strivenword> After distro hopping even more than usually lately, I've come back to Ubuntu MATE because I thoroughly impressed with it. Right now I'm using the 18.04 beta.
<s> hola
<s> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-27
<server_> hi
<server_> hih
<server_> hi
<server_> hi
<server_> hi
<server_> <font color='red'>hi</font>
<server_> haha
<Guest40901> Hello, just wanted to take a minute to say thank you for Ubuntu Mate! :D
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-28
<bcs__> hai
<jkyle> heya
<jkyle> I'm using mate-ubuntu-desktop with the Awesome WM set as the window manager. I've noticed dual laptop behavior is very spotty. For example, when I close my laptop lid with an external monitor it doesn't go into clamshell mode (e.g. laptop screen disabled) unless I disable the monitor manually. then if I forget to reenable, it won't come back on after closing, disconnecting, and reopening
<linux_> ??
<mate|75619> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|13376> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWlPyRrEphV
<mate|13376> help
<raycorbeil> looking for info on installing brother printer scanner
<diogenes_> raycorbeil, brother has a special tool that installs it automatically
<adi_> hi
<mate|Jhon> Hi
<mate|Jhon> I just install ubuntu mate, and Firefox has been updated to version 59.0.2, but does not start up
<mate|Jhon> Are there any command for the terminal to return to previous version ?
<alkisg> mate|Jhon: do you mean in raspberry pi?
<alkisg> apt install firefox=45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1; apt-mark hold firefox
<diogenes_> again PIs :))
<alkisg> Yeah sounds like they're the primary users of ubuntu-mate...
<mate|Jhon> should that command be in the terminal to install that version?
<alkisg> Yes, after you run `sudo -i` to become root
<alkisg> But only if you are using pi, you didn't answer
<diego_> Hey
<diego_> Does anybody speaks spanish?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diego_> Does not matter
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-29
<mate|33366> networking, with other windows computers
<mate|33366> to view other window computers on the network.
<mate|54420> Hello world !!
<ole_denmark> why write mate54420 Hello world  ?
<Lanner900Z> Hi All. Is it possible to install Packages from the Studio Version into the Mate Version. It has been awhile since I have been using Linux. I put together a couple computers from spare parts and this one is XP64- Ubuntu Mate Dual Boot. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> Just install them if they are available in the repo?
<Lanner900Z> Sorry- was using PIA VPN- disconnected VPN now
<Lanner900Z> New to Ubuntu- where can I connect to Repo?
<alkisg> Lanner900Z: mention one example package that you want to install
<Lanner900Z> Right now I want a package to burn ISO's
<Lanner900Z> Don't have a package name yet.
<alkisg> Do you have a specific package name? I thought you were looking for specific packages from Ubuntu studio...
<alkisg> OK, then try brasero
<alkisg> It used to be preinstalled in previous Ubuntu versions
<TaZeR> Lanner900Z: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Lanner900Z> Okay wil do- Thanks- I see that Studio offers a Guitar Effects Package- I would like to get that.
<Lanner900Z> 17.10 Mate
<alkisg> Lanner900Z: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=guitarix
<TaZeR> Lanner900Z: i think this should get you sorted by adding the ubuntu studio repo to regular ubuntu: "sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio artful main >> /etc/apt/sources.list' wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"
<TaZeR> then you have access to every software from studio
<TaZeR> let me know if it works i might of made a mistake
<Lanner900Z> Thanks I will see how things go
<Lanner900Z> Thanks again
<Lanner900Z> Got to Jet for the moment- work to do. Bye all
<ole_denmark> hellow from a glad mateowner www.olehasselbalch.dk/s.mov
<ole_denmark> don't laugh
<ole_denmark> hello from cold denmark
<yetoo> Is there a unified directory that mate shortcut configurations
<yetoo>                can go to?
<alkisg> yetoo: what is "shortcut configurations"?
<yetoo> Like configurations for shortcuts
<alkisg> Yeah, that doesn't help
<yetoo> like a file that contains user defined shortcuts
<alkisg> Keyboard shortcuts?
<yetoo> Yes
<yetoo> But wait
<yetoo> I'm not talking about the global keybaord shotcuts that just opens applications
<yetoo> I'm talking shortcuts for individual applications
<yetoo> of the mate caliber
<alkisg> So you mean that you would create a file in a directory where you would define that ctrl+c is copy in firefox?
<alkisg> Application shortcuts are not defined by the desktop environment
<yetoo> Look, essentially I'm looking for something to edit in the gconf editor
<alkisg> gconf is deprecated in favor of gsettings
<alkisg> gsettings are written in the dconf database
<yetoo> If yo ucan change internal application shortcuts that way
<yetoo> that's what i meant dconf
<alkisg> Many applications don't care at all about dconf, they don't even use it
<alkisg> So it depends on the specific application that you want
<yetoo> Alright, because some mate applications don't allow one to change their shortcuts
<yetoo> unless you go into the source code
<yetoo> like the mate-system-monitor
<alkisg> I think it'd be best if you mentioned a specific example and what you want to do with it
<yetoo> I want to change the sigterm shortcuts for mate-system-monitor to single key preses rather than ctrl + a key press
<yetoo> *a key press -> <a key press>
<alkisg> For example, you can see its settings with: gsettings list-recursively org.mate.system-monitor
<alkisg> There are no shortcut settings there, so that application doesn't allow defining shortcuts with gsettings
<alkisg> So yes, you'd need to change its source code and rebuid it yourself
<alkisg> You could also file a bug report in case the developers see it as something useful to implement
<psykid> hi
<linuxliam> i think this means i have duplicate sources https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YFPPgb9cHn/ any help?
<alkisg> linuxliam: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list.bad
<linuxliam> what did ubuntu mate do to make snaps look better
<linuxliam> as in theming
<Kwisher> any of the dev's hang out in here?
<alkisg> Kwisher: ubuntu-mate devs or mate devs?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kwisher> alkisg: i'm not an irc noob :)
<Kwisher> and the channel is called #ubuntu-mate not #mate
<alkisg> Kwisher: eh, I should have known by your name that you know the difference between ubuntu-mate and mate devs
<Kwisher> so yes, ubuntu-mate dev's
<alkisg> Oh no, I can't know that by your name
<alkisg> So excuse me but I had to ask, as 99% of users that come here don't know it
<alkisg> So yeah the one and only ubuntu-mate developer is here
<Kwisher> and i did ask a question so not seeing the reason for your hounding me
<alkisg> I was trying to help, and you started correcting me
<alkisg> Anyways, bbl
<Kwisher> anyways, i seen this post on G+ the other day: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JoeHecht/posts/CxCiwgLzeBW
<Kwisher> i think someone from the dev team should respond to it to make any needed coreections
<alkisg> Google plus is not an appropriate channel for bug reports; there's github and launchpad for that; and, I had already filed a similar bug report and it's been addressed
<alkisg> I.e. now the metapackages in 18.04 mostly recommend and don't depend on packages
<Kwisher> but, removing the metapackage(s) doesn't cause any breakage, correct?
<alkisg> It may, but usually not
<alkisg> The live cd seeding process marks the dependencies as manually installed
<alkisg> If it didn't, then after removing e.g. firefox, which would remove the metapackage,
<alkisg> if after that the user did an `apt purge --auto-remove` just to clean his system, he'd remove all of the dependencies
<alkisg> I.e. would get a system without mate
<Kwisher> sure about that?
<alkisg> So that affects users that installed ubuntu-mate as a package, but not the ones that used a live cd, as in the live cd they're marked as manually installed by the seeding process
<alkisg> 99,9%
<alkisg> I checked it a couple of months ago
<Kwisher> ok, i see the difference
<Kwisher> alkisg: ever tried budgie?
<mate|25095> buenas noches ubunteros!!!!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-30
<keeper_> I just installed Ubuntu MATE 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Daily Build and the desktop looks to be Gnome3 based rather than Gnome2.
<keeper_> I don't want the security and performance problems of a web browser as a desktop.
<keeper_> I get that it is softer and easy to program but that is not always a good thing.
<keeper_> Besides, the defaults are retarded and largely dysfunctional.
<keeper_> In Gnome3.
<Techman> After 18.04 is released I think it would be a good time to update the screenshots on the website
<Techman> :P
<mate|98333> hi
<mate17313> hi
<mate17313> is anyone here?
<mate17313> hi swifty
<Swifty> Hi
<Swifty> Hi, I have a problem installing Ubuntu Mate on my iMac A1208, the Mac doesn't recognize the stick, although I created it with Etcher.
<Swifty> ?
<mate|95569> Hi, I have a problem installing Ubuntu Mate on my iMac A1208, the Mac doesn't recognize the stick, although I created it with Etcher.
<celio> Olá, bom dia a todos
<celio> Alguém conseguiu configurar o Ubuntu Mate 16.04 no Raspberry Pi 3, para reconhecer o token USB e trabalhar com Processo Judicial Eletrônico?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<celio> Hello, good morning everyone
<celio> Has anyone managed to configure Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on Raspberry Pi 3, to recognize the USB token and work with Electronic Judicial Process?
<celio> I am an employee of the judiciary in Brazil and I installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 in a Raspi 3. To be perfect I can only get him to recognize the Token so that I can sign the documents electronically.
<ole_denmark> celio and goodevening from denmark
<newuserx> I am running 18.04 minimal install. I am using usb networking. How to I get the network to come up on boot. When I log in to the desktop the network comes up. I need to have ssh and emby accessible.
<alkisg> newuserx: there's #ubuntu+1 for 18.04. If you have minimal install, maybe you're missing a netplan/networkmanager/interfaces file...
<newuserx> Thanks alkisg. I'm on Beta 1 ubuntu-mate plus current updates. How would I setup auto login for lightdm? I tried the control center gui. Also I looked at /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<alkisg> newuserx: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: termbin.com/jugh
<newuserx> Thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<mate|31996> hello
<Talikkaf> Are there here some Swedish people?
<Talikkaf> Finns det några svenska människor här?
<deltron851> .-.            .-.
<deltron851> .-.            .-.
<deltron851> /   \          /   \
<deltron851> /   \          /   \
<deltron851> |   _ \        / _   |
<deltron851> |   _ \        / _   |
<deltron851> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<deltron851> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<deltron851> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<deltron851> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<deltron851> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<deltron851> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-31
<kristina__> anyone here ??
<eric> hello
<eric> hi
<eric> hello
<kristina__> hi eric
<kristina__> am wondering can anyone answer me , am trying to download armitage already done with metasploit , now when I try to download it from its official site they block me claiming the site contains malicious spyware ?? anyone who can help ?
<william_clarck> Teste chat..
<alkisg> Test succeeded :)
<mate|35516> can i move my swap file out of root and put it in my home drive, my root drive is an ssd
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-01
<Guest35687> bom dia
<Guest35687> eu tenho uma duvida
<alkisg> ruslan917: do you see any questions about moving /home here?
<alkisg> I don't. Not since you came as guest.
<ruslan917> NO, I don't see
<kristina__> hi i don't understand whats hapenning here ?
<diogenes_> kristina__, ?
<diogenes_> support channel here
<kristina__> i know thats a support channel if its that what ur saying but i asked some questions but no one answered so that made me wonder if am at the wrong place
<diogenes_> ask again
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
 * alkisg doesn't see any questions from kristina__ in the last week...
<kristina__> am sorry I'll try better , well my question is I want to install armitage and when I enter their site I find that its a malicious site so o try to download anyways but still firefox prevents me and they block the download process , any ideas or can someone check the site again or whatever i badly need armitage and i don't want to download it from an unknown source even in github I can't seem to find it
<diogenes_> what atmitage does?
<kristina__> armitage is a hacking tool or pentesting or whatever it allows u to scan port on victims machine and if any open u can creat a backdoor , its on kali linux and parrot as one of metasploit hacking tool
<diogenes_> lol :) funny, what do you need it for?
<kristina__>    i just need it hh well am " i want to try it on my device " and further for pentesting
<diogenes_> kristina__, first of all you're not a hacker, second, nobody will help you when it's about hacking, I think you know why.
<kristina__> who said am a hacker ??? am just trying to use a linux tool does that make me bad ?
<avianer> Hello, I have an RPi 2 and wanted to install X2GO, but it doesn't work. I used the standard tutorial and after that I used this manual: http://dodger-tools.sourceforge.net/cms/index.php?id=100000604
<avianer> it doesn't work and in a forum the community couldn't help me: https://forum-raspberrypi.de/forum/thread/38676-raspberry-pi-2-mate-x2go/
<avianer> i think it is not possible to install a XsGO Server on a RPi2
<avianer> can someone help me or give me an alternative?
<avianer> :(
<Guest36055> hi
<mate|95081> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-23
<AlligatorJoe> wow there is only 54 people here with crap video cards that need to run ubuntu mate
<AlligatorJoe> i am just checking in...the ubuntu-mate welcome program asks us to check into this channel
<AlligatorJoe> i thought there would be more people with crap video cards that would like to use ubuntu mate as a desktop
<AlligatorJoe> it seems to make a decent desktop without requiring heavy graphics processing power.
<m4t> hey my video card isn't crap!!!
<m4t> ;)
<AlligatorJoe> well mine is not too good...but it manages to run mate which i am thankful for.
<AlligatorJoe> m4t what card do you have.
<m4t> geforce 650 ti
<m4t> its kinda old tbh
<AlligatorJoe> well geforce 650 can run some apps and it may be able to run plasma or gnome3...i don't know because i have not tested that card....but i am thankful that mate exists for poorer video cards like many people have.
<AlligatorJoe> consider mate the proletariat version of gnome
<m4t> i originally switched because gnome3 wouldn't work on my old thinkpad t42p (circa 2005)
<AlligatorJoe> and it is in pretty good shape
<m4t> i was using gnome 2.32 but it was discontinued. i prefer the "classic" look to newer gnome look so i stuck with it even if my newer hardware could handle something fancier.
<AlligatorJoe> m4t..yes that is what a lot of people are going to run into...that is why i was surprised that only 54 people are here now
<m4t> there's #mate too
<AlligatorJoe> m4t...oh i did not know about that....the ubuntu-mate welcome app recommends this channel
<m4t> i don't think irc users is necessarily representative of total users though
<AlligatorJoe> m4t...well maybe not...but it is a number that is readily available as a proxy...for possibly a proportional adjustment
<m4t> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<AlligatorJoe> m4t hey that is an interesting emoticon...reminds me of the days then games had characters as graphics objects
<AlligatorJoe> when not then
<m4t> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsu_(kana)
<AlligatorJoe> m4t oh ok i see the link....and i guess then that set of characters is a language...well it looks like an emoticon and it reminded me of very early days of the trs80model 1 and the airraid game with character symbols moving around the screen rather than graphically detailed objects
<m4t> yeah it's a "shrug"
<AlligatorJoe> m4t ok thanks for letting me know
<AlligatorJoe> m4t i really like the font setting features in the mate desktop because my eyes are deteriorating and i can read larger text better...so i use ctrl++ a couple of times in the mate terminal and it is very nice but i had to change the colors to get better readability of various types of filenames such as links, directories, files,etc...and i changed the menu title font to 13 or so to get a much easier to read list of
<AlligatorJoe> apps....and all in all it is a pretty good desktop...i don't see any weaknesses in it
<AlligatorJoe> i really like the ctrl++ in the terminal and it also works in firefox...but in links2 i had to set the font size to 30 and the html font option to 25 or so to get a nice readout of the slashdot website.
<AlligatorJoe> i have to use links2 because i have a very slow internet connection most of the time
<AlligatorJoe> so i just made a new profile called testing for the mate terminal rather than changing the default in case i needed to go back to it...and i told the mate terminal to use the testing profile on application launch...and it works very well
<AlligatorJoe> and the original default is still there in case something ever goes wrong
<AlligatorJoe> i also had to change the theme to custom where i made a couple of changes to the traditional theme to get much better readability on things.
<AlligatorJoe> and the mate-desktop was able to handle all of that quite well
<AlligatorJoe> every so often the brisk menu crashes for various reasons but it seems to be able to recover in every case so far
<AlligatorJoe> also i had to compile nautilus anyway because acetoneiso and some other apps only have hookins for nautilus and the kde file manager and thunar...or so...but it really doesn't have any features that caja lacks. ...so caja is just as useful...and i guess i could have made a link to caja called nautilus to solve the hooks issues...but i needed to compile the gnome-builder code anyway so natilus was not difficult once the
<AlligatorJoe> builder code was able to compile
<AlligatorJoe> of course any changes i make ...anyone is welcome to....as part of the gnu agreement...but so far no one has asked for any files.
<AlligatorJoe> there is a small issue and that is the colors of the traditional theme on which the custom theme is based are different from the mate login screen colors which went with the original mate theme....and i guess i will have to locate that jpeg or png or whatever that login screen is and replace it with a matching picture of this new custom theme...but that is not really a problem it is simply cosmetics and can be done
<AlligatorJoe> whenever.
<AlligatorJoe> and i also noticed that pluma now uses the system font ubuntu mono 14 which seems to work out quite nicely for readability of text files or whatever documents you want to load into pluma and the menus are much more readable as well.
<AlligatorJoe> so just like in the final fantasy 9 game ....the Proletariat version of gnome....is basically just as useful as the gnome3 stuff as far as i can tell.
<AlligatorJoe> and i really like that it doesn't mess with the sound system so apps like players and DAW apps can have sole access to the also device for better quality work.
<AlligatorJoe> alsa
<AlligatorJoe> i also made a larger mouse cursor that i could see while moving it around the screen by about 50% larger and that seems to work out much better for me personally.
<AlligatorJoe> anyway the key point is that mate accomadated all those types of changes for personal environments that depend on a person's eyesight.
<AlligatorJoe> well i won't be able to say much as ubuntu has banned me from the channel so i don't know how long i can use this one before being banned
<AlligatorJoe> i'll just go on record to say that mate is in fairly good shape and supports many more video cards than just the latest and greatest.
<AlligatorJoe> for those who have better video cards they can run gnome3 or unity3d or plasma.....depending on which chips they buy and which desktops the particular gpu manufacturer supports...but they can also run the less sophisticated mate desktop if they want to.
<AlligatorJoe> all that sophistication and snobbery reminds me of the bougoise nobility....which as you know are different than the proletariat...as depicted in final fantasy number 9 game.
<AlligatorJoe> or perhaps Jim Croche said it well in his song "Car Wash Blues"
<AlligatorJoe> but you would have to speak english to understand the words in Jim Croche's song with regards to high rise society news.
<AlligatorJoe> trageically, he was reportedly killed in an airplane crash at a young age but his song remains with us.
<skookum> just..wow
<Eickmeyer> They were warned several times to keep the chatter in #ubuntu to a minimum and they couldn't.
<Guma> Hello, I have problem accessing my local NAS. While back after initial fr ash install (18.04) I was able to access my NAs just fine. I guess somewhere after some updates it stop working.
<Guma> When I got to Browse Network I click Windows Network and soon after I get popup dialog box sating
<Guma>  Unable to mount location in title bar
<Guma> Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory
<sixwheeledbeast> So it's samba share?
<sixwheeledbeast> Can you access it from any other devices on the LAN?
<Guma> Yes I can access from other machines just fine
<Guma> Do I need to apt-get install samba?
<Guma> Looks like iti s not installed on my machine that has problem. Not sure why it was removed.
<Guma> Ok installed samba. Now I see Windows Networks and icon for my hostname. Now when I enter Window Network I do not get error anymore. But my nas is not listed there. Well actually the list is enpty
<sixwheeledbeast> you may have either smbfs or cifs-utils
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume you tried rebooting first?
<Guma> So should I uninstall samba? I do not need to run server on this machine. I just need to access remote shares
<sixwheeledbeast> I think samba is for hosting a samba share, but it shouldn't be an issue.
<Guma> ok I installed cifs-utils. Still can not see my share. Do I have to restart some services?
<Guma> Do I have to have samba-ad-dc running?
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe just reboot?
<Guma> let me try reboot
<Guma> That did the trick. sixwheeledbeast thanx.
<sixwheeledbeast> no problem
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-24
<AlligatorJoe> well sound is in very bad shape on the pulseaudio device and there seems to be no way to use an alsa device without uninstalling the entire mate desktop
<AlligatorJoe> so i guess no one will really be able to listen to the Jim Croche song called "Car Wash Blues"
<AlligatorJoe> for some reason the way ubuntu is set up...the alsa device defaults to the pulse device instead of the hardware device
<AlligatorJoe> i can see why a lot of people prefer to use the plasma desktop even though you have to have better graphics hardware
<AlligatorJoe> but mate is still in good shape except for the terrible audio on the pulse device
<sixwheeledbeast> Oh you switched channels
<sixwheeledbeast> I haven't tried pointing gstreamer to something other than default but that was how you did it years back.
<sixwheeledbeast> some gconftool setting
<AlligatorJoe> this os and hp hardware is pure trash...how the os which used to play fine to an alsa port became a piece of crap after many years of working on it thanks to the Frankenstein experimenters that wanted to make sound servers and then screwed everything with them
<AlligatorJoe> not only does the xvideo driver option in pcsxr crashes but also music sounds like shit on the pulseaudio sound server when it used to work fine on alsa many years ago
<AlligatorJoe> how these hardware manufacturers sell this shit to the public is beyond me
<AlligatorJoe> the only music they listen to is the jingle of cash in their bank accounts....damn greedy profit seeking scumbags
<AlligatorJoe> and evil,soulless corporations
<AlligatorJoe> with talking puppets dressed up in fancy suits and ties to try to disguise their hidden ugliness.
<AlligatorJoe> mumbling a bunch of trickledown craponomics they just memorized and regurgitate to the subordinates
<AlligatorJoe> and looking under every rock for dollar bills to feed their insatiable greed
<AlligatorJoe> they are like alcoholics digging in trash cans looking for another sip of wine.
<AlligatorJoe> and not giving us the trillions of dollars that we personally deserve based on our pioneering ideas
<AlligatorJoe> we have to sit and watch trillions of dollars flowing in many industries around the world depending on tools based on our ideas and none of them giving us the trillions of dollars they owe us.
<AlligatorJoe> lots of money, so we could have some spending money to buy things we need and to be able to save some money for a rainy day or our old age, or be able to afford our wife and kids, or be able to pay bills and lots of other important uses of money
<skookum> if I install the daily build of 20.04, and keep updating it, will it be at parity with the official release of the LTS when that occurs?
<skookum> or should I just wait the extra month
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-25
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> im stuck trying to upgrade my laptop
<billybigrigger> An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.
<billybigrigger> how do i get on the latest version?
<billybigrigger> oh man, this distro really is dead eh
<kernal_> so dead
<kernal_> :/
<billybigrigger> dang, i had this distro installed on my wifes laptop and she loves it
<kernal_> it's not dead :P
<kernal_> what got that crazy idea in your head
<billybigrigger> 50 ppl in rc and 50th on distrowatch? :P
<billybigrigger> i beg to differ
<billybigrigger> anyway, that discussion is for a different day
<billybigrigger> i ran the updater tool because i can't install software on this laptop anymore, how do i get on the latest version from 18.10?
<billybigrigger> everything i google just says run the updater tool and voila, you'll be upgraded
<kernal_> Software & Updates -> Updates -> Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: For any new version
<billybigrigger> yes, that's selected
<billybigrigger> but its trying to jump from 18.10 to 19.10
<billybigrigger> and failing
<kernal_> what's failing?
<billybigrigger> An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.
<kernal_> you might need to go 19.04 -> 19.10
<billybigrigger> ok how to i upgrade to 19.04
<kernal_> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-19-04-to-ubuntu-19-10
<billybigrigger> that page is of no use to me
<billybigrigger> 18.04 is an LTS release
<billybigrigger> how do i upgrade 18.10 to 19.04, and then eventually 19.10
<kernal_> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> that fails because it can't find cosmic repos
<billybigrigger> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-security Release' no longer has a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<kernal_> so 'sudo apt dist-upgrade' fails?
<billybigrigger> yes
<kernal_> sweet
<kernal_> 18.10 was end of life July 18, 2019
<kernal_> look like you'll have to update your sources
<kernal_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<billybigrigger> already doing it
<kernal_> no worries
<billybigrigger> didn't know old-releases.ubuntu.com was a thing now
<Eickmeyer> Most discussion for Ubuntu MATE happens elsewhere. When in doubt, check the website.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu MATE is very much alive and well, billybigrigger and kernal_.
<billybigrigger> distrowatch says otherwise :S
<billybigrigger> either way, i'll get 19.10 on this laptop and be good for a few years :P
<Eickmeyer> billybigrigger: distrowatch rankings are not at all indicitive of the life of the distro.
<Eickmeyer> 19.10 is only supported for 9 months, billybigrigger.
<billybigrigger> god damn instructions don't work on the ubuntu wiki either lol
<Eickmeyer> billybigrigger: Distrowatch rankings are just how many times their page for that distro has been clicked.
<JustJohnny> is there a night-mode feature like Flux in Ubuntu Mate??
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-26
<swimm3r> staring from today, I will use Ubuntu-mate :)
<diogenes_> swimm3r, and what have you used so far?
<paulbanks> diogenes_, are you by any chance greek ?
<diogenes_> paulbanks, maybe in one of my previous lifes but not now :)
<paulbanks> haha
<paulbanks> your nickname is of greek descent at least :p
<diogenes_> paulbanks, and the fact that i like it means that indeed i might have some greek roots.
<swimm3r> diogenes_: I used raspbian
<diogenes_> swimm3r, oh so PI, it seems that the majority of Mate's users are PI users.
<sixwheeledbeast> RPi image isn't out yet AFAIK
<sixwheeledbeast> Rpi4 I should say
<swimm3r> I use a RPi 3
<sixwheeledbeast> that's fine Mate away
<Veehem> I've a little question about ubuntu-mate on Raspberry 3+ . For listening music, I'm use to Clementine (on Xubuntu) wich is not working on Rasbian and I'm not comfortable with LibreElec. Is Clementine working on ubuntu-mate on Raspberry 3+ ?
<AlligatorJoe> Veehem i don't know but you can't hardly bead audacious because it has a built in equalizer for adjusting sound to your speakers
<AlligatorJoe> beat not bead
<AlligatorJoe> since ubuntu doesn't have an equalizer like win7 ...you can at least get equalizer benefits for all your sound files on audacious
<AlligatorJoe> if you can get sound working worth a damn at all since it doesn't work very well on these intel chips
<AlligatorJoe> intel seems to work fine on win 7 or win 10 but not worth a damn on pulse or possibly alsa too
<Veehem> Thanks @Alligatorjoe on Raspbian, its even not possible to install properly the soft
<AlligatorJoe> Veeham well i don't have a raspberry but it can probably use the equalizer built into audacious if it plays sound ok on pulse
<AlligatorJoe> Veehem you have some choices for which sound device you want to try as options in audacious
<Veehem> Alligatorjoe, maybe somebody else has experience with raspberry
<AlligatorJoe> Veehem well my brother has two of them...and he would probably know but he has one of them tied up with the retropie 128 gig games platform...and the other one tied up with the kodi tv streaming platform
<AlligatorJoe> Veeham so i can only recommend that you try the audacious file on raspberry and try a few sound devices options and see if it works for you
<Veehem> Thanks Alligatorjoe, my question is more a question of software (problem between Raspbian & Clementine) than a question of sound. Sound is ok with VLC e.g.
<AlligatorJoe> Veehem oh ok
<AlligatorJoe> Veehem it is really crazy to use a raspberry pi to play 128 gigabytes of free games on the retropie system but he did it just to see how powerful the raspberry was
<AlligatorJoe> but it only has a sample of the many games that are out there and does not have for example...Scarlet Grace:Ambitions
<AlligatorJoe> 128 gigabytes of games is a drop in the bucket considering the enormous world of global gamione
<AlligatorJoe> gaming
<AlligatorJoe> not gamione
<AlligatorJoe> it also does not have final fantasy SHADOWBRINGERS and many other cutting edge games
<AlligatorJoe> but while people are told to stay indoors during this coronavirus pandemnic...a lot of game platforms are telling people to just stay home and play
<AlligatorJoe> what is the big idea of disconnecting me from this channel and the ubuntu channel and the ubuntu-mate channel
<AlligatorJoe> sounds like ambitious people have a problem with the story of Scarlet Grace : Ambitions
<AlligatorJoe> or maybe many other stories about issues in the newer games
<AlligatorJoe> maybe they could learn something if they "stay home and play"
<AlligatorJoe> after all it takes a lot of math to make these stories available in electronic form on hardware built out of purified sand from the desert full of free sand
<AlligatorJoe> where the characters come alive and many creative worlds can be explored and many consequences can be associated with the dynamics of interactive environments for learning
<AlligatorJoe> with real time graphics rendering engines rather than just prepared already rendered 3d movies that you can't participate in
<AlligatorJoe> some people walk around in the desert without mathematical training and never think about using the free sand to create computers that can offer dynamic interactive gaming environments for elaborating on many important issues of societies
<AlligatorJoe> a lot of them just become camel jockeys...and do nothing at all with their lives.
<AlligatorJoe> just like some people step out into the daylight and never think about using the beams of light to carry their information baggage around the globe
<AlligatorJoe> and it is such a trivial thing in mathematics to create a laser diode for generating a monochromatic beam of light and modulating its intensity with an electronic signal waveform and then setting up a receiving photocell that can detect the intensity changes and reproduce electronically the modulating signal to obtain its information
<AlligatorJoe> and the to add some complexity with multiplexers and demultiplexers to carry the information of many peoples signals around the globe
<AlligatorJoe> and of course it is just mathematics in action because math simply works
<AlligatorJoe> but a light of people step out in the daylight and never even think about what the beams of light could be used for
<AlligatorJoe> but a lot not light of people
<AlligatorJoe> light that is freely available just like plentiful sand in the deserts is basically freely available but without mathematical training you might end up like the camel jockeys that basically live tragic unproductive lives
<AlligatorJoe> and never see the value of the resources around them
<AlligatorJoe> but sometimes you can't even begin to explain mathematics to hostile students of a different color....because as soon as you turn a Reiman integral on its side to begin discussion of a LeBesgue Intergral...students want you fired.
<AlligatorJoe> Reimann
<AlligatorJoe> all they say is that "Your material is white man's propoganda used to oppress and enslave people of a different color" and they see you as an enemy.
<AlligatorJoe> and they want to fire white people like me and replace them with black or other color role models for their students who have a different color.
<AlligatorJoe> and it is kind of humorous because the math simply works all around them
<AlligatorJoe> whether they want to understand it or not
<AlligatorJoe> and it doesn't matter if the math takes the form of ships crossing the oceans or planes flying though the sky or rockets going to the moon in outer space or satellites offering maps and locations for transportation...or submarines learning to not go deeper than crush depth...the math simple works all around them
<AlligatorJoe> simply .... not simple
<AlligatorJoe> i just can't type very well.
<AlligatorJoe> that is how it all started when IBM was blindly trying to sell IBM selectric typewriters to government institutions and a lot of businesses.
<AlligatorJoe> and we built the model 1 which could do word processing among many other things to take care of typing mistakes that people like me wound up with
<AlligatorJoe> but turning sand into useful equipment to enhance its otherwise close to zero value is where math becomes necessary.
<AlligatorJoe> and of course all that is just one small piece of mathematics in action....there are many many other math topics like the creation of vaccines, MRI scanners, PET scans, x-ray crystallography, material spectral analysis, Xrays for medical/dental use, blood-glucose meters, blood pressure meters, temperature meters, and so many other issues in mathematics that it takes years of training to get a math degree.
<AlligatorJoe> and then the racist black and other sons of bitches accuse you of teaching "White man's propoganda used to enslave and oppress peoples of a different color...
<AlligatorJoe> when there is ample evidence all around them that the math simply works.
<AlligatorJoe> just simple things like the math of buyancy for ships trying to transport goods across the ocean becomes necessary so they don't put too much weight on the ship to overpower the lifting force of the water...and is basically a quantitative issue requiring some understanding of mathematics to not make a FATAL MISTAKE
<AlligatorJoe> or to learn that a relatively heavy metal paperclip can float on water if you place it carefully enough on the surface of the water and observe that it doesn't sink.
<AlligatorJoe> buoyancy ...not buyancy....wow do i ever need a word processor with all these typing errors
<AlligatorJoe> thanks to the mathematics of the intermolecular forces on water ingrediants that generate surface tension.
<AlligatorJoe> ingredients ...again a typing error
<AlligatorJoe> and enough so that the paperclip will float on water.
<AlligatorJoe> and with the same math you can understand how many biological creatures can run across the surface of a lake and not drown.
<AlligatorJoe> again all because the math simply works
<AlligatorJoe> whether those creatures understand math or not
<AlligatorJoe> because studying english or philosophy or craponomics or whatever else comes along won't help them if they happen to need an MRI scan to detect a lethal problem...that is when they wish they would have studied math and learned how to build an MRI machine to accomodate their lifesaving needs...instead of prematurely dying due to ignorance.
<AlligatorJoe> as just one tool that math provides of the many that are needed.
<AlligatorJoe> because if you need a tumor removed for example....you don't want a surgeon cutting  you all over the place if you can locate specifically where that tumor is with an MRI scan....and then only cut in the necessary area.
<AlligatorJoe> which is just another case of math coming to the rescue when needed.
<AlligatorJoe> or even if the surgeon decides to prescribe a temporary pain killer following the surgery...you want him to have mastered the quantitative aspects of HOW MUCH so you don't fatally overdose on the prescription
<AlligatorJoe> which is yet again..math coming to the rescue
<paulbanks> AlligatorJoe, go on
<paulbanks> please
<AlligatorJoe> paulbanks  who are you..weren
<AlligatorJoe> wheren't you the one who accused me of being a bartender which i never was....or having a bogus economics degree which i don't...my bogus degree was in mathematics
<paulbanks> no you are confusing me for someone else
<AlligatorJoe> paulbanks..ok sorry..i could be mistaken as i only saw the message displayed when they left the room so there was no way to clarify
<AlligatorJoe> the message said approximately "only in America do failed bartenders with bogus economics degrees get to go to jail"
<AlligatorJoe> paulbanks you have my sincere apologees as i must have wrongly confused you with someone else.
<AlligatorJoe> paulbanks i never know really when or where the attacks on my character come from as i have many many enemies...that have vested interests in making money off of our pioneering ideas that govern entire industries and involve trillions of dollars of trade around the world...and they know they have not paid me the trillions of dollars in royalties that they owe....they haven't even paid one fuckin dime.
<AlligatorJoe> the bastards sued us for $100 million dollars and took away all our money and our jobs and when i tried to use my bogus degrees for teaching they accused me of teaching "white man's propoganda use to confuse, enslave, and oppress the blacks and some native American Indians and Mexicans....and they fired me to get a black professor who the black students could identify with as a more appropriate role model for them.
<AlligatorJoe> all they wanted to learn about was BLACK history and BLACK lives matter and what kinds of government handouts could be given to pay for all the oppression against their races.
<AlligatorJoe> and that was about 40 years ago..when i first became a Doctor....but it still occurs even today somewhat
<AlligatorJoe> just recently a black lady professor at Yale University was accusing "America of White Privelidge" and the fact that there were a lot of white men in the Congress and the Senate that were the cause of all the black people's suffering
<AlligatorJoe> a lot of blacks are saying if they can't have a black man running for president again at least get someone who they like....they are saying "Vote Blue no matter who!"
<AlligatorJoe> that is privilege again a typing error
<AlligatorJoe> what do you do with all these women, and all these minority factions each of which is in massive numbers and could probably really be a majority....and they all despise and hate the white man.....when i personally was not around the day their ancestors were made slaves or killed by the invading europeans or whatever.
<AlligatorJoe> i don't feel like i owe them a damn thing...i did not have anything to do with enslaving or oppressing them....i have people who have tried to oppress me and did enslave me in jails many times in the last 40 years.
<AlligatorJoe> and the bastards stole and impregnated my most beautiful first wife....and caused me to lose her as she ended up having to raise some other bastards kid
<AlligatorJoe> and then they caused me to lose my job teaching where i could not pay the bills for my second wife...and lost her too about 30 years ago...so i don't give a damn about their issues...i have my own.
<AlligatorJoe> i have to live with whatever memories i can retain about either of my wives and i really appreciate the way they made Rinoa very sexy and able to dance moving her legs and everything just exactly like my wife Maggie....in the final fantasy 8 game
<AlligatorJoe> what i would to know is how did they know that Maggie danced exactly like Rinoa....did they talk to Maggie in the last 30 years.
<AlligatorJoe> they also not only stole and impregnated my first wife kathy but they also killed her at a young age as i found evidence that she had passed away at a young age...but the sons of bitches cops would not let me have the death certificate to examine exactly how they killed her...and the bastards threatened me with more felony charges if i did not leave their county.
<AlligatorJoe> and they  haven't even let me talk to Maggie in 30 years or any of my kids either....so i don't want to hear about anyone elses shit regarding oppression.
<AlligatorJoe> and the sons of bitches haven't paid all the royalties they owe for all of our pioneering ideas when we created the trs80model 1 computer...of which they owe in the trillions to me personally.
<AlligatorJoe> they haven't even paid one fuckin dime.
<AlligatorJoe> so i don't give a damn about the blacks misery...i have my own issues to deal with.
<AlligatorJoe> they sure as hell did not care about my misery when they fired me and caused me to lose my wife and kids
<AlligatorJoe> just so they could put a goddamn nigger as a professor in their University
<AlligatorJoe> but at least i get to see memorable visions of kathy and/or Maggie when i encounter game characters like Tifa, Quistis, Selphie, Rinoa, Yuna, Lightning, Lara Croft, and so on.
<AlligatorJoe> they all seem to be modeled after the characteristics of Maggie and sometimes Kathy.
<popey> AlligatorJoe are you a bot?
<AlligatorJoe> popey...not hardly i am the real thing...ibm's living nightmare to constantly remind them of the wrongs they committed many years ago.
<AlligatorJoe> when they stole our model 1 ideas and used them to create the IBM PC XT and AT and eventually all the PC lookalikes....and Internet of Things and Digital Communications like Telecom companies around the world...and all without paying a goddamn fuckin dime in royalties
<AlligatorJoe> and not to mention many other industries involved like digital electronics in cars around the globe and airplanes and missiles and etc
<AlligatorJoe> and ships navigation systems
<AlligatorJoe> and all those sons of bitches around the globe are using our model 1 ideas and have not paid me personally the trillions of dollars they owe me as fair royalties.
<tomreyn> hmm i wonder how this is relevant to this channel
<tomreyn> but then i really only read a fraction of this wall of text
<tomreyn> is there soemone specific you wanted to read it?
<AlligatorJoe> look how Atari tried to muscle in on our model 1 games ideas and made money off of our ideas without paying me a fuckin dime
<AlligatorJoe> and then Commodore, Apple, Sega, Nintendo,Sony and many other heavyweights that tried to muscle in on our model 1 ideas and take away our market share.
<tomreyn> i take that as a "no"
<AlligatorJoe> and not to mention all the telecom phone companies around the world using our digital communications ideas without paying a fuckin dime in royalties
<AlligatorJoe> and then to top it all off ...IBM sued our butts off for $100 million dollars for using their bios after they had already used many of our ideas to create the PC
<paulbanks> lol tomreyn
<paulbanks> what is going on in here ??
<AlligatorJoe> paulbanks...a brief review of WHITE history
<popey> AlligatorJoe i don't think this is appropriate here
<AlligatorJoe> popey ...well maybe not
<popey> Please knock it on the head.
<AlligatorJoe> popey but you never know if any of those companies employees are around in these channels to hear about what they owe.
<popey> Please stop
<AlligatorJoe> popey...well i can imagine someone that owes me trillions of dollars would say to stop...as they would try to avoid the issue....but i don't know you personally or who you might be affiliated with
<popey> My name is Alan Pope. I work for Canonical on Ubuntu and Snapcraft.
<popey> However, it's 22:45 here, so I'm currently sat on the sofa with my wife, and wondering why I'm tolerating this nonsense.
<AlligatorJoe> well Alan Pope it is not nonsense....it is defacto history...and has not been adequately resolved.
<popey> It is off topic for this channel
<popey> It is nonsense that I get pinged that some rando is talking about topics utterly unrelated to the subject matter of the channel.
<AlligatorJoe> Alan and that is interesting that you can sit with your wife..when the bastards murdered my first wife and stole my second wife 30 years ago depriving me of their wonderful companionship.
<popey> Again, not a topic for conversation here
<popey> Stop or leave.
<AlligatorJoe> well i am not going to do either...so go try to tell piss ants what you want...i am a fuckin Doctor and i don't take orders from inferiors.
<sixwheeledbeast> \o/
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-27
<klu3> Can someone help me? I keep getting error and I don't know what's causing it.  My question is where do I find error problems in the System Log Viewer? https://ibb.co/7QWqVs3
<robilive> Hi buddies! I'm not sure this is the right channel where to ask, but I'll try... On Ubuntu mate I'm trying to install pluma's extra plugin with no results, some problems about the path and I'm running out of ideas... Any guide to follow or any advice? Thanks in advance!
